# Im Sommer wird geschwommen



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos/as.

Intentando aprender un poco de gramática, me he encontrado con esta frase. Me he preguntado sinceramente donde estaba el sujeto.
Le pregunto a un compañero de trabajo:
Ist es richtig "Im Sommer wird es geschwommen" zu sagen? Me contesta _Nein!..._Me dice que es como la frase correcta es la que he puesto en el título.
Me sigo preguntando donde está el sujeto...

"En verano se nada". Es impersonal. No entiendo porque no se puede poner el "es".

Se podría hacer una construcción tipo: "Man schwimmen im Sommer"

Espero que puedan ayudarme.


Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Hola, muy buenas a todos/as:
> 
> Intentando aprender un poco de gramática, me he encontrado con esta frase. Me he preguntado sinceramente donde estaba el sujeto.
> Le pregunto a un compañero de trabajo:
> Ist es richtig "Im Sommer wird es geschwommen" zu sagen? Me contesta _Nein!..._Me dice que es como la frase correcta es la que he puesto en el título.


El _es_ en _Es wird im Sommer geschwommen_ es el llamado «tematisches _es_» o «Vorfeld-_es_» que semánticamente no tiene ningún significado y se debe usar en oraciones pasivas solamente en el inicio de la oración, pero cuando esta posición se ocupa por otro elemento de la oración, ese _es_ se elimina:

_Es wird im Sommer geschwommen_.
_Im Sommer wird _[_es_]_ geschwommen_.
_Geschwommen wird_ [_es_] _im Sommer_.​
Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> Se podría hacer una construcción tipo: "Man schwimmen im Sommer"



Im Sommer "*schwimmt man"* fast immer draußen (im Freien= al aire libre)
Und wenn es sehr heiß ist, *"schwimmt man"* auch im Frühjahr draußen (außerhalb eines Hallenschwimmbades)

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones kunvla. Tanto en español como en alemán

Tonerl, ist est richtig: "Man schwimmt im Sommer fast immer draußen." Vielen Dank.

davlar


----------



## davlar

kunvla said:


> El _es_ en _Es wird im Sommer geschwommen_ es el llamado «tematisches _es_» o «Vorfeld-_es_» que semánticamente no tiene ningún significado y se debe usar en oraciones pasivas solamente en el inicio de la oración, pero cuando esta posición se ocupa por otro elemento de la oración, ese _es_ se elimina:
> 
> _Es wird im Sommer geschwommen_.
> _Im Sommer wird _[_es_]_ geschwommen_.
> _Geschwommen wird_ [_es_] _im Sommer_.​
> Saludos,



Perdona kunvla, pero no entiendo entonces por qué en la frase siguiente no se omite el "es" cuando se ocupa la primera posición con otra partícula:

Es kann heute regnen.
_Heute kann es regnen._

Muchas gracias.


Un saludo.

davlar


----------



## davlar

kunvla said:


> El _es_ en _Es wird im Sommer geschwommen_ es el llamado «t*h*ematisches _es_» o «Vorfeld-_es_» que semánticamente no tiene ningún significado y se debe usar en oraciones pasivas solamente en el inicio de la oración, pero cuando esta posición se ocupa por otro elemento de la oración, ese _es_ se elimina:
> 
> _Es wird im Sommer geschwommen_.
> _Im Sommer wird _[_es_]_ geschwommen_.
> _Geschwommen wird_ [_es_] _im Sommer_.​
> Saludos,



Por cierto, creo que te comiste un "h" en "t*h*ematisches"

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Perdona kunvla, pero no entiendo entonces por qué en la frase siguiente no se omite el "es" cuando se ocupa la primera posición con otra partícula:
> 
> Es kann heute regnen.
> _Heute kann es regnen._


Porque se trata de uno de los verbos impersonales (_regnen_, _schneien_, _hageln_, _nebeln_, _nibeln_, _donnern_, etc.) en los que el _es_ es parte intrínseca de estos.



davlar said:


> Por cierto, creo que te comiste un "h" en "t*h*ematisches"


Sí, por supuesto, por la influencia del español. 

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Porque se trata de uno de los verbos impersonales (_regnen_, _schneien_, _hageln_, _nebeln_, _*nibeln*_, _donnern_, etc.) en los que el _es_ es parte intrínseca de estos.
> Saludos,



Para que el pobre de davlar no se pierda en la neblina y se desespere por completo: el verbo marcado es *nieseln*, garuar, lloviznar.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

_Man schwimmt im Sommer fast immer draußen_ gramaticalmente es correcta, claro (aunque eso en Austria y Alemania no siempre acontece...), sin embargo _im Sommer schwimmt man fast immer draußen _suena más natural.
En estos casos, sin buscarle la quinta pata al gato, muy a menudo la oración que más usual nos suena en español se corresponde, más o menos, con la mas habitual en alemán.
En castellano decir por ejemplo _uno en verano nada casi siempre afuera_ no es incorrecto, nadie puede decir que lo sea, pero no es la opción más común.
Opciones hay muchas, en castellano más que en alemán, se trata de ir escogiendo un poco, y de quedarse con las que son más normales.
La más habitual en español es _en verano se nada casi siempre afuera_ o bien _en verano uno nada casi siempre afuera_, ya que el énfasis de la frase está en la expresión _en verano_, que por eso suele ir al comienzo.
Igualito al alemán, ni más ni menos.

El pasivo en alemán se usa más que en español o en los demás idiomas romances, y mucho más que en inglés.
En español podemos usar el *uno *impersonal, que se corresponde al *man* del alemán y ambos van únicamente con la tercera persona singular. Pero no se lo puede usar en todos los contextos.
Además, en español también usamos el *se* como pasivo o impersonal, y en el primer caso tenemos que poner el verbo en plural, algo que justamente no se puede con el _man_ alemán, y por eso muy a menudo nuestro _se_ en alemán se traduce con una oración pasiva.
Por esta razón, no siempre es posible traducir palabra por palabra. Se tiene que traducir por concepto.

Esto es, nosotros podemos decir tanto _*se busca*_*n* _*camareros *_(también _camareras_, en España, o _meseros_, o _mozos_, en Latinoamérica) como *se busca a los culpables del delito*.
Aunque sea correcto, no diríamos que "los camareros son buscados", a no ser de que sean buscados por la policía o alguna otra persona o institución en particular, donde por supuesto sí lo diríamos también de esta manera y usaríamos sin problemas la pasiva.
En alemán por lo contrario es posible decir _man sucht KellnerInnen_, pero en general es más normal decir y escribir (y por eso así se suele leer en las puertas de los boliches, o locales, o bares...) _KellnerInnen gesucht_, donde nomás se omite el verbo en pasivo, o sea "KellnerInnen _werden_ gesucht" o bien "Kellner (o Kellnerin) _wird_ gesucht".

_Pfiat eich _


----------

